

Grant Thornton: Long Term Decline In U.S. IPOs - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/54971/grant-thornton-long-term-decline-in-us-ipos/

======
numair
Source website:
[http://www.grantthornton.com/portal/site/gtcom/menuitem.8f53...](http://www.grantthornton.com/portal/site/gtcom/menuitem.8f5399f6096d695263012d28633841ca/?vgnextoid=268f3429935bd110VgnVCM1000003a8314acRCRD&vgnextrefresh=1)

The actual PDF:
[http://www.grantthornton.com/staticfiles/GTCom/Public%20comp...](http://www.grantthornton.com/staticfiles/GTCom/Public%20companies%20and%20capital%20markets/Files/IPO%20crisis%20-%20Sep%202009%20-%20FINAL.pdf)

